# Progress reports?



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just wanted an update from all you lucky SOBs that have been night bowfishing this year. Any luck? How's the trouble-shooting been (i.e. things you've changed, things you'd like to change, etc.) Do you think the DNR will open more lakes in the future? Have you seen many other night bowfishermen besides yourself? ON average, has it been better/worse than day bowfishing?

ON a side note, I didn't get out bowfishing nearly as much as I'd have liked to this year, so its good seeing how other people did. Maybe when I move back to MN I'll get back into the swing of things more. (Or if carp somehow get into Devils Lake, I'll be just fine. That lake would be a slaughterfest...)


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

The little I went out it was kind of a wierd year with the late ice off. Over all I think you see more fish during the day but the calm water at night is nice. I am going to add two more lights to the back of my boat. I hope they open all the lakes but I think it will stay as is for a couple more years.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

nightfishing is the best thing the dnr has ever did to us. i seen more rigs out at night then i do during the day and have heard of a lot more people starting because of nightshooting fish arnt skittish its not blazing hot out normally easyer to find fish. i would like to see more lakes opened up as well so the lakes on the list arnt pounded so hard. i thing id like to change would be me getting a boat finally and then put 400 watt hps on the front after shooting with halos and hps there is NO comparison and then theres the time we used a spotlight that wasnt the most effective thing in the world


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Jake-Do you think they will open more lakes?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well ive talked to 2 of the officers in ottertail co on it and they both had entirely diferent opinions so im not really sure were we stand. one was 110% against nightfishing and bowfishing all together said they would have to hire more officers since we will shoot the walleyes and other game fish at night go to lakes were not spose to......and the other was all for it said it will maybe help keep the rough fish populations in check. anybody want to explain to me how a bowfishermen can hide at night out there and be shooting???? all a walleye fishermen has to do is flip one switch on the boat and theres no lights showing so nobody would even no he is out there he could catch more fish than spose to ignore slots etc and i no people that do it. but a bowfishermen has a genny running and a few thousand watts of lights on the front of the boat that they need on to be effective. if i had a boat set up i would of offered to take them out one night to show them what its all about. the one officer has always been a prick it seems though. from what other people on the LLBA are saying im kinda thinking that we will get more lakes though. all we can do is hope till the 09 regs come out


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah I wasn't that impressed with the night fishing. First off we had to drive about 80 miles round trip to get to the nearest lake on te list and then you can ad another $10 onto you gas bill for the genny. Also we did not get as many fish at night as what we did during the day. Also I like the day better just because yu don't have the bugs and it is nice not being tired the next day after you are out shooting the night before. I'm actually thinking about selling my genny. Any takers it is a 2000 watt peak with 1500 watt running rating. It was brand new this spring and I used it about 4 or 5 times total. It could be yours for $170.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

That is the biggest down side to me is the being tired the next day. Might be better off hitting it hard the next day instead. I feel sorry for the lakes that are just getting pounded this year though. The bugs for me were not to bad at all, I have my lights under the platform.


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

night time rocks, had a 140 fish night one time and trapper and I had a 80 fish night that night got to the lake late. overall i did not go out as much as last year because of gas prices and work.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

had a 60 -70 fish night with mjoe as well. along with bout 50 -60 fish night with blazinarrow including a eelpout dont here of these things happening during the day time cept for spawn


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well sounds like some good news and some not so good news. I'm sure once all the kinks are out there will be a lot more night bowfishing. JUst make sure it sticks around for a few years so I have a chance to do it again! :beer:


----------

